# high hcg level



## bondgirl (Mar 5, 2009)

hi everyone, i have posted on the aug/sept thread but thought i would post here as well.  i'm officially pregnant, they phoned today to confirm, i asked what my hcg level was and she said 4,000!  I said bloody hell! what does that mean?  she said that hcg levels can be higher in people who have had assisted hatching with FET, i've to go back on monday for repeat bloods.  i dont know what to make of this, i am happy to be pregnant but i know i'm going to worry till monday.  has anyone else heard of this?  please help.

bondgirl x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

What day were you? One of my FF clinic buddies had a beta of 4000 at 16 days post 5 day transfer of one frozen embie, and another had one of 27000 on the same day with twins!

How many embies did you have transferred?

Have a look at the Betabase page in this link you will see there is a huge range, I wouldn't worry about thing being too high, I think at this stage it is only a good thing,

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0

good luck

Livity


----------



## bondgirl (Mar 5, 2009)

hi livity, thank you so much for your reply, it has really calmed me down, I'm day 15 post 3/4day embryo transfer and i had 2 transferred.  so hopefully that sounds similar to your friend.  i just wasnt to say a big thanks to everyone on ff, its such a great site, i dont know what i'd have done without it over the last 9 years.  

thanks again

bondgirl x


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies (Jun 17, 2007)

bondgirl...my hcg at 9dp5dt was 777 at 14dpt was 9840 and I am having twins...I had 3 transferred and was terrified it was trips was thrilled to see 2 happy little heart beats

Christina


----------

